# Can Tobias Harris become a go-to offensive player in 2013-14?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> One of the breakout stars from the 2012-13 season was Tobias Harris, after a midseason trade moved him from Milwaukee to Orlando, where he immediately gained a spot in the rotation. In his Orlando debut, he 14 points in 24 minutes, two of his highest outputs up to that point in the season. He went on to average 17.3 points per game in 36 minutes while shooting 49% on 2′s and 31% on 3′s. The question for this season is whether these 27 games were an anomaly, with Harris being able to produce offense on a poor team or whether Harris will be able to replicate this production over an entire season.
> 
> To do so, we need to examine Harris’ offensive game and see what his strengths and weaknesses on offense are and whether defenses will find it easy to stop him or not. To provide some context before we dive into the video, the below shows Harris’ shot chart for the entire season. There are a few areas where he is below average but most of the zones have him at league average levels or above.
> 
> ...


http://tlorc.wordpress.com/2013/10/18/can-tobias-harris-replicate-his-offensive-success-in-2013-14/


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes but only because he's on the magic


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tobias Harris is a large reason that I hate being a Bucks fan...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kreutz35 said:


> Tobias Harris is a large reason that I hate being a Bucks fan...


I think that situation is going to turn out just like the Jeremy Lin situation. Everybody was hating on the teams that passed up on or cut Lin when Linsanity happened just like Bucks fans are pissed about trading Harris. When all is said and done, both will be marginal players and nobody will care.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I dunno. Harris definitely has some work to do, but he's young and he's got a very nice set of offensive moves. If he can learn to play defense, he could be a star in the making.

That being said, The Bucks did (and still do) have a log jam at PF and I think Henson has just as high, if not higher, of an upside as Harris


----------

